
Cure for Type 1 Diabetes Imminent After Harvard Stem Cell Breakthrough (2014) - pgt
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/cure-type-1-diabetes-imminent-harvard-stem-cell-125135549.html
======
fasteo
>>> Imminent

adjective 1.about to happen.

>>> It is hoped human transplant trials using the created cells will start
within a few years.

No human trials means that this is preclinical, so we should wait 15-18 years
before considering that we have a "cure".

